# Best KBG blends?



## Mnbadger (Jun 9, 2019)

Hey guys starting to plan my renovation for the fall. I plan a full KBG seeding(possibly small amount of PRG). To be cut at 2"-2½", 90% full sun, Have irrigation system. And I live in Minnesota.
Questions: 
What are the best KBG mixes you've used?
Where you bought your seed?
At what time in the spring did you order?
How long can you store seed before it starts to go bad?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I'd buy the best perennial rye you can, and the best KBG you can and mix them yourself. You can store seed for years if its kept dry and cool. Obviously the germination goes down a few % a year, but just means you throw more seed down.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Almost all KBG does well cut at 2 inches and it all does well in your area.

Do research. You have a few months to figure it out. Use this site, online searches, NTEP, advertising material, etc. There is no "best" KBG blend. Ask questions, like, "What do people think of Rhapsody blended with Midnight in the Midwest?"

You don't have to order seed by a certain date in the Spring, like April...you have some time. Certain varieties might be in shorter supply and sell out faster. Only the vendors can really help you with that part of it.

Seed should last over 3 years if fresh and stored properly, but germination declines a bit over time. 5 years is probably pushing it.


----------



## Mnbadger (Jun 9, 2019)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I am out by Elk River and had good results with Midnight KBG, and Grand Slam PRG last fall. My lawn is typically pretty dark to begin with but it was real dark after the overseed. I purchased from Seed Super Store.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

I am going to be using this KBG seed mix from United Seeds, pricing is good and the cultivars are top notch.

https://unitedseeds.com/product/sure-shot-kentucky-bluegrass-blend/


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Good suggestion @mribbens, I am going to have to look into that more.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

mribbens said:


> I am going to be using this KBG seed mix from United Seeds, pricing is good and the cultivars are top notch.
> 
> https://unitedseeds.com/product/sure-shot-kentucky-bluegrass-blend/


Just a heads up if you are picky on cultivars you might want to call before placing an order online. From my experience the cultivars in the United Seed mixes change a lot and and can even be different based on how much you order. I have been quoted X, Y & Z for a #10 bag but A,B & C for #25 on the same exact day.

I am not implying its a bait and switch or anything where they are subbing with lower end seed, but odds are if you order you probably will not get the mix listed on the website.


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

I used Biltmore Blue from Jacklin seed for my overseed last year. I'm loving it so far!


----------



## Mnbadger (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

I picked up bewitched from twin city seeds down in Edina last fall for an overseed. It came up pretty well in my thin spots. Went into winter with a lot of baby grass. Excited to see how it'll look this spring.


----------



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

mribbens said:


> I am going to be using this KBG seed mix from United Seeds, pricing is good and the cultivars are top notch.
> 
> https://unitedseeds.com/product/sure-shot-kentucky-bluegrass-blend/


+1 For the Sureshot blend from United Seed. 
I did a front yard renovation 2 years ago here in central Ohio. 
It turned out great. I mow at 3/4 inch, give or take 1/4 inch depending on weather. 
I figured with a quality blend, I could just rely on survival of the fittest. 
The color is even, but I can't really tell witch variety is which.


----------



## Macosart (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm just north of Minneapolis. I thinned out my lawn and overseeded with Jacklin's Biltmore Blue KBG blend this fall. The fall was colder than normal, so results were just OK, but I'm guessing it will come in well this spring. I did grow a sample indoors, under grow lights, and it came up really nice and thick.

I purchased my seed at Pendelton Turf in WI. They had really fast free shipping to MN if you spend over $100. They also have another KBG blend and some mixes with ryegrass. Prices are very good. You will have to contact them to find out their latest cultivars in the blend. Mine was Jackpot, Impact, NuGlade, and Everest. I was told their next lot would also contain Beyond.

Twin Cities seed is another option, but you have to buy 50 lbs. I asked them what they had that would tolerate a low HOC. This is their reply:

_We wont have Blueberry or Bewitched in stock again until spring 2021.
We have a few option right now that you could get that are low mow Bluegrasses.
Everything comes in 50 lb. bags

Endurance Kentucky Bluegrass: $4.05/lb.
Jumpstart Kentucky Bluegrass: $3.55/lb.
Moonlight SLT Kentucky Bluegrass: $4.05/lb.
P-105 Kentucky Bluegrass: $7.50/lb.

Jacklin Premium SOD Blend: $3.75/lb.
NuGlade Kentucky Bluegrass
NuBlue Kentucky Bluegrass
Beyond Kentucky Bluegrass
Impact Kentucky Bluegrass_

I'm sure they have more options if a low HOC isn't needed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

I just dug up the pricing twin cities seed gave me last august.

_Blueberry Kentucky Bluegrass (CHS Field) $232.50 per 50# Bag
Bewitched Kentucky Bluegrass (Target Field) $235 per 50# Bag
Midnight Kentucky Bluegrass (TCO Performance Center) $225 per 50# Bag

Pure Blue Kentucky Bluegrass Blend $227.50 per 50# Bag
30% Full Moon Kentucky Bluegrass (Midnight type)(dark green)
30% Tirem Kentucky Bluegrass (medium color, aggressive)
30% Endurance Kentucky Bluegrass (CHS Field, dark green, drought tolerant)
10% Jumpstart Kentucky Bluegrass (TCO Performance Center, CHS Field)(rapid germination, med green color)_


----------



## craftybrewer3000 (Oct 5, 2020)

I am in North Georgia and used Mazama at 15% and Tall Fescue at85%. The Mazama took off extremely well last fall. I am going to overseed this fall with Mazama and Midnight.


----------



## Mnbadger (Jun 9, 2019)

Mazama will be on my seed list. Now for the others. Bewitched, midnight ??? Decisions, Decisions. I have some time before I will order, so I will keep checking on here and on the web.
Thank you all for contributing.


----------

